
Top ten ambient tracks for coding - ambientgroove
What ambient tracks do you listen to when coding
======
jones1618
I have a few YouTube channels for that (these aren't tracks but 2 or 3 hours
of music, each):

* Space Ambient Music: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbgpt4Dp6kA&list=PLaOqCSda1v...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbgpt4Dp6kA&list=PLaOqCSda1vltFY_U0dGUzLr9bvny-4Wl8&index=3&t=0s)

* Upbeat Instrumental Work Music: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmtfhud4cUE&list=PLaOqCSda1v...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tmtfhud4cUE&list=PLaOqCSda1vltFY_U0dGUzLr9bvny-4Wl8&index=6&t=0s)

* Relaxing Guitar Music: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WYQd8o2Cc&list=PLaOqCSda1v...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1WYQd8o2Cc&list=PLaOqCSda1vltFY_U0dGUzLr9bvny-4Wl8&index=2&t=0s)

------
airbreather
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Jg5YQjuOs&list=RDMMb9Jg5YQ...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Jg5YQjuOs&list=RDMMb9Jg5YQjuOs&start_radio=1)

------
nwrk
Carbon Based Lifeforms:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVMAuwgr6s72Vlowid2EsbQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVMAuwgr6s72Vlowid2EsbQ)

The Psychedelic Muse channel:
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAepXw94EhaO0CZV9f5D3fQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAepXw94EhaO0CZV9f5D3fQ)

